# Shipping



## paulnanrod (Jul 25, 2012)

My partner and I are moving to NZ and have some excess baggage to bring over. How have people moving from the UK done it?

We're flying with Emirates and they have the skycargo option that seems expensive but arrives when we do. The other option is to use a shipping company. 

We're looking at taking mainly clothes and shoes. I think approximately 30-40kg so far

Thanks for any help.....


----------



## Krazyspence (Jul 29, 2012)

I've spoken to a couple of companies and they seem to base their quotes on room rather than weight, so if you give them a call (im using anglopacific) and tell them how much room you will use then they will give you a quote and should be able to put it in a communal container (which is cheaper) with other people shipping things over.


----------

